# Tight budjet



## dtljhayes (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone got any advice on bulking up on a very tight budget.

Im trying to gain size and strengh but i have very limited funds to spend on diet. My presant diet consists of mostly Tuna , uht milk, eggs and pasta and an occasional bannana. Most of my callories come from milk (i drink about 3 ltrs a day).My main concern is that this cant be doing my insides any favours but i cant realy afford to spend £20 a week on supplemts.

Thanks

Dale


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but im sure as hell gonna use it:-

Take a blender and add the following:-

12 whole eggs

1 cup oats

1 cup apple juice

1 sachet meal rep / or 2 scoops protein powder / or 1 or 2 cans of tuna ( depending what money will allow )

1 tea spoon creatine

He suggests he used to do 3 of these a day in between real food meals ( great if you can afford it ), but i reckon 2 would be more than adequate in a day between your meals.

Baically throw anything you like or can stomach within reason, and play around until you find something you like.

Theres cheap egg powder or casien protein powders out there if you shop around, you,ll find one, failing that just make the bulk of your shakes up with eggs and or tuna, which can both be picked up fairly cheap at supermarkets.


----------



## dtljhayes (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice

Is it safe to eat that many eggs a day also should i just use the egg whites as ive head that the yoks contain a lot of cholestorol but that might be crap!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dtljhayes said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> Is it safe to eat that many eggs a day also should i just use the egg whites as ive head that the yoks contain a lot of cholestorol but that might be crap!!


You can eat as many as you can stomach mate, if your blending them and drinking them, nuke them in the micro for 30 secs then get them in the blender, with the rest of the ingredients. If your cooking them have 2 or 3 eggs meals a day and on the only eating the white issue, you can do this if you like but it seems like a bit of a waste if your trying to gain weight, or say you were gonna eat 20 eggs a day, you could throw away half of the yolks if you wanted to.

I try to get between 6 and 10 a day, DB on here does around 60 a week, and we have a female member on here who i believe is vegetarian ( i may be wrong ), who can get through more than that.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

You're right with the Tuna, Hayes. What about Baked beans?

I'm in a similar position, being a student. I don't know if this is prqactical for you, but I always check the dates of the chicken breasts in the local Iceland...I've worked out their pattern for reducing their stock that is approaching it's sell by date. Typically, I get 500g of Grade A chicken breast for £2, but have had it as low as £1.25. I load up on cheap meat and freeze it. Good for reduced steaks and Pork, too.

I'm always their first customer in the morning, then back by 11am for the next round of cheap stuff. Then it's off to Sainsbury's at 8pm for 30p packs of doughnuts, £2 birthday cakes, and £3 chinese meals for 2.

F*ck, now I've got a girlfriend where's the incentive to stay lean?!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

As John said "whole eggs" are your answer mate I take in up to 12 a day and have never had any problems.

Build up slowly tho, dont suddenly jump from 2 eggs a day to 10 or 12 eggs, do it gradually over the course of 3 or 4 weeks to give your body thime to adjust..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Eating eggs will not raise your cholesterol.

They are full of nutrition and the lecethin actually can lower cholesterol.

Vince Gironda used to say that 30 eggs a day and 100 dessicated liver tablets gave his naturall athletes more size than the guys on gear.

Eggs are good and the body (liver) produces 80% of all the cholesterol in the body, so eating some eggs wont raise your cholesterol.

The yolks contain Vitamin D and one of the only natural occuring sources in nature.

Get them down you.

My brother has 4 eggs every morning and sometimes some for dinner and his cholesterol is totally normal and he has been doing this for years.

Eggs have the most bioavailable source of protein of any whole food.


----------



## dtljhayes (Jan 23, 2006)

Timmy Smooth said:


> You're right with the Tuna, Hayes. What about Baked beans?
> 
> I'm in a similar position, being a student. I don't know if this is prqactical for you, but I always check the dates of the chicken breasts in the local Iceland...I've worked out their pattern for reducing their stock that is approaching it's sell by date. Typically, I get 500g of Grade A chicken breast for £2, but have had it as low as £1.25. I load up on cheap meat and freeze it. Good for reduced steaks and Pork, too.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the feedback

As for the baked beans i used to eat a tin a day but my misses complained about the smelly farts:eek:

I'll have to give iceland a vist though


----------



## chrisgatguis (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah i agree with the discount meet. went today to Co-op just as they were puttin out the reduced meat, got 3 packs of diced chicken breast which were 300grams each. each one was reduced to 79p each. went out of date today which wasnt a problem just cooked it all off, ate some for tea n will eat the rest in the next day and a half. also the cooked chickens get reduced late on in most suppermarkets. haha us students always looking for a cheapo deal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m eating on a budget too mate-i eat basically the same foods-i dont think supplements are the be all and end all-real food works just as well


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

www.bulkpowders.co.uk

5kg of unflavoured protein powder £25.

enough flavouring for it, about £10

thatll last you 7 weeks @100g/day

tesco have a BOGOF offer on 500g chicken breasts

also 97p will get you a 600g tub of extra light mayo

99p can get you 10 large eggs, and exchanging £1.93 with the cashier will reward you with 500g of lean steak mince also. and rice and wholewheat pasta is dirt cheap. and dont forget milk

its not too hard to eat very well for £5 everyday including your evening meal and still have 250g+ of protein

some veg and some other flavouring can be neccesary, but its all worth it


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

if youll move in with her due to the fact that you know how to shop, and im too expensive  .

Im gonna get on some of that asap, and i might just try out the powder as well  .


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, my mrs hates it. she really does, she understands i need the food, but im still a pie eater in her eyes 

in the process of buying our first house, so gotta save those pennies!!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

big pete said:


> lol, my mrs hates it. she really does, she understands i need the food, but im still a pie eater in her eyes
> 
> in the process of buying our first house, so gotta save those pennies!!


lol me 2, at the moment i am living like i want, but when i move in all this debt is going to really restrict what i eat!  , i am taking in all these posts

Ben


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

was one of the best ive read on here for a while, certainly about living on a budget.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Eating eggs will not raise your cholesterol.
> 
> They are full of nutrition and the lecethin actually can lower cholesterol.
> 
> ...


respect to the egg for that! i have eight whole eggs every morning. whites taste so bland. eights probably excessive but a nice runny yoke is so nice with some soldiers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have read more on cholesterol than most people.

Even got a book "no kiddin" called "Eat You Cholesterol"

In the book some guy ate 30 eggs a day for many years, he was around 80 years old. This is what he liked to eat.

He was in some kindof nursing home and they wanted to modify his diet because "they" felt it was unhealthy.

The looked at his lipid profile and it was perfect.

So they let him eat his eggs.

He infact was very healthy for his age.

*How did eggs get this bad rap on cholesterol?*

The study in question was done on dehydrated yolks (which are not good for you from the dehydration process) in the 60's.

The people had pretty elivated cholesterol levels due to eating the dehydrated yolks.

Other studies do not show this eating the egg in its natural form.

There are studies where Meat can lower cholesterol.

I have flooded other boards with massive articles suggesting eating cholesterol with no problems but the reads are so many and so long nobody will read them (except I did).

Low cholesterol diets yield low testosterone levels.

After all your precious sex hormones are made from cholesterol.

your body manufactures 80% of the cholesterol in your body.

Aids patients have low cholesterol.

Cancer patients have low cholesterol.

There are other markers that will give you a better handle on heart health other than cholesterol like homocysteine, c-reactive protein, but they wont test you for this unless you already have had a heart attack.

Seems that the doctors dont have a fix for high homocysteine.

I do, *B-12, folic acid and fish oils.*

Now they cant perscribe that now can they


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

But what about the saturated fat in an egg? Surely having lots a day will overdose your intake of that, along with all the other sat in other foods


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironball said:


> But what about the saturated fat in an egg? Surely having lots a day will overdose your intake of that, along with all the other sat in other foods


There is no evidence to support this anywhere.

Eating eggs does not raise your cholesterol.

Eggs have the most bioavailable protein of any whole food on this earth.

Eggs even contain lecithin, which is known to lower cholesterol.

My brother eats 4 eggs every morning for breakfast every day.

He has absolutly normal cholesterol.

They say (which I feel is bullcrap) that 2 eggs a day is the daily requirement of cholesterol.

If that is so then my brother @ 4 would be double over, oh wait a min, the meat he eats during the day would put him way over, oops, the dinner would put him way out.

Guess what?

Completly normal cholesterol.

Oh well, so much for eating cholesterol raising cholesterol.

Again there is no studies that prove that eating eggs raise cholesterol.

There just arnt any.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What about Cholesterol?

And what about cholesterol? Here, too, the public has been misinformed. Our blood vessels can become damaged in a number of ways-through irritations caused by free radicals or viruses, or because they are structurally weak-and when this happens, the body's natural healing substance steps in to repair the damage. That substance is cholesterol. Cholesterol is a high-molecular-weight alcohol that is manufactured in the liver and in most human cells. Like saturated fats, the cholesterol we make and consume plays many vital roles:

Along with saturated fats, cholesterol in the cell membrane gives our cells necessary stiffness and stability. When the diet contains an excess of polyunsaturated fatty acids, these replace saturated fatty acids in the cell membrane, so that the cell walls actually become flabby. When this happens, cholesterol from the blood is "driven" into the tissues to give them structural integrity. This is why serum cholesterol levels may go down temporarily when we replace saturated fats with polyunsaturated oils in the diet.46

Cholesterol acts as a precursor to vital corticosteroids, hormones that help us deal with stress and protect the body against heart disease and cancer; and to the sex hormones like androgen, testosterone, estrogen and progesterone.

Cholesterol is a precursor to vitamin D, a very important fat-soluble vitamin needed for healthy bones and nervous system, proper growth, mineral metabolism, muscle tone, insulin production, reproduction and immune system function.

The bile salts are made from cholesterol. Bile is vital for digestion and assimilation of fats in the diet.

Recent research shows that cholesterol acts as an antioxidant.47 This is the likely explanation for the fact that cholesterol levels go up with age. As an antioxidant, cholesterol protects us against free radical damage that leads to heart disease and cancer.

Cholesterol is needed for proper function of serotonin receptors in the brain.48 Serotonin is the body's natural "feel-good" chemical. Low cholesterol levels have been linked to aggressive and violent behavior, depression and suicidal tendencies.

Mother's milk is especially rich in cholesterol and contains a special enzyme that helps the baby utilize this nutrient. Babies and children need cholesterol-rich foods throughout their growing years to ensure proper development of the brain and nervous system.

Dietary cholesterol plays an important role in maintaining the health of the intestinal wall.49 This is why low-cholesterol vegetarian diets can lead to leaky gut syndrome and other intestinal disorders.

Cholesterol is not the cause of heart disease but rather a potent antioxidant weapon against free radicals in the blood, and a repair substance that helps heal arterial damage (although the arterial plaques themselves contain very little cholesterol.) However, like fats, cholesterol may be damaged by exposure to heat and oxygen. This damaged or oxidized cholesterol seems to promote both injury to the arterial cells as well as a pathological buildup of plaque in the arteries.50 Damaged cholesterol is found in powdered eggs, in powdered milk (added to reduced-fat milks to give them body) and in meats and fats that have been heated to high temperatures in frying and other high-temperature processes.

High serum cholesterol levels often indicate that the body needs cholesterol to protect itself from high levels of altered, free-radical-containing fats. Just as a large police force is needed in a locality where crime occurs frequently, so cholesterol is needed in a poorly nourished body to protect the individual from a tendency to heart disease and cancer. Blaming coronary heart disease on cholesterol is like blaming the police for murder and theft in a high crime area.

Poor thyroid function (hypothyroidism) will often result in high cholesterol levels. When thyroid function is poor, usually due to a diet high in sugar and low in usable iodine, fat-soluble vitamins and other nutrients, the body floods the blood with cholesterol as an adaptive and protective mechanism, providing a superabundance of materials needed to heal tissues and produce protective steroids. Hypothyroid individuals are particularly susceptible to infections, heart disease and cancer.51

The Cause and Treatment of Heart Disease

The cause of heart disease is not animal fats and cholesterol but rather a number of factors inherent in modern diets, including excess consumption of vegetables oils and hydrogenated fats; excess consumption of refined carbohydrates in the form of sugar and white flour; mineral deficiencies, particularly low levels of protective magnesium and iodine; deficiencies of vitamins, particularly of vitamin C, needed for the integrity of the blood vessel walls, and of antioxidants like selenium and vitamin E, which protect us from free radicals; and, finally, the disappearance of antimicrobial fats from the food supply, namely, animal fats and tropical oils.52 These once protected us against the kinds of viruses and bacteria that have been associated with the onset of pathogenic plaque leading to heart disease.

While serum cholesterol levels provide an inaccurate indication of future heart disease, a high level of a substance called homocysteine in the blood has been positively correlated with pathological buildup of plaque in the arteries and the tendency to form clots-a deadly combination. Folic acid, vitamin B6, vitamin B12 and choline are nutrients that lower serum homocysteine levels.53 These nutrients are found mostly in animal foods.

The best way to treat heart disease, then, is not to focus on lowering cholesterol-either by drugs or diet-but to consume a diet that provides animal foods rich in vitamins B6 and B12; to bolster thyroid function by daily use of natural sea salt, a good source of usable iodine; to avoid vitamin and mineral deficiencies that make the artery walls more prone to ruptures and the buildup of plaque; to include the antimicrobial fats in the diet; and to eliminate processed foods containing refined carbohydrates, oxidized cholesterol and free-radical-containing vegetable oils that cause the body to need constant repair.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers John!

Hacks, excellent posts, reps for sure! and you have just made me buy 20 more eggs


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

If knowledge is power, hackskii is mighty :hail:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a motto, learn just one thing a day.

It usually makes it out more than that but I buy the news paper every day and bring it into work.

I never read it.

I almost feel guilty reading the news paper when I have a book or e-book calling my name.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

big pete said:


> cheers John!
> 
> Hacks, excellent posts, reps for sure! and you have just made me buy 20 more eggs


Credit where its due mate, it was a good post.


----------

